# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή Claus

## Kostas Angelo

Καλημέρα στην παρέα..
Υπάρχει κάποια άποψη για την αυγοτροφή Claus ;Την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος για προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής;
Είναι ιδανική για καρδερίνες ή μόνο για καναρίνια;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια αν και υπαρχει και εδω σε μερικα σκευασματα  ,δεν ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενη στους εκτροφεις καρδερινας .Ισως ομως καποιος να την εχει δωσει .Θα ηθελες ομως να μας πεις ποια συγκεκριμενη; Υπαρχει 

η λεγομενη κοκκινη ,




η μαυρη ,



η μπλε


 και η πρασινη

----------


## Kostas Angelo

κύριε Δημήτρη καμία από αυτές.Είναι κίτρινη και έχει δύο κίτρινα καναρίνια απέξω.

Τους έφτιαξα μία από τις συνταγές σας αλλά δεν είχε αποδοχή.
Είναι σε ξηρή μορφή, την ανακάτεψα με αυγό και φρέσκο θυμάρι και ξετρελάθηκαν.
Δεν γνωρίζω όμως άν θα είναι κατάλληλη για προετοιμασία καρδερίνας.

----------


## jk21

θα την ψαξω εκτος αν εχεις λινκ με πμ που να δινεις στοιχεια σε εμπορικη σελιδα 

Αν εχει αποδοχη ,απλα ισως βαλεις περισσοτερο αυγο αν εχει χαμηλη πρωτεινη ή κατεψυγμενα buffalo σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα 

για προετοιμασια σιγουρα κανει .Για ταισμα ισως οχι αν εχει χαμηλη πρωτεινη αλλα θα το φτιαξουμε ... η καρδερινα αν αποδεχεται κατι και το ταιζει ,εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να κρατησει ζωντανα τα μικρα της αν ταιζει κατι πρωτεινουχο φουλ αλλα ταιζει λιγο 


ποια ειχες φτιαξει απο τις δικες μου;

----------


## Kostas Angelo

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%8D%CF%82

αυτήν έφτιαξα αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω καλά με την κουζίνα από ότι φαίνεται.

----------


## jk21

βρηκα με στοιχεια απο το συνδεσμο που μου στειλες  ,τα πληρη στοιχεια της σε αλλη σελιδα


η αυγοτροφη που δινεις ειναι αυτη

*Claus Eifutter & Aufzuchtfutter rot für Kanarien*




> *Zusammensetzung:*Eibiskuit, getrocknete Insekten, Traubenzucker, Negersaat, Weizenkeime, Vitamin-Vormischung, Mineralien u.a.
> 
> *Inhaltsstoffe:*
> Wasser: 8 %
> Rohprotein: 18 %
> Rohasche: 10 %
> Rohfett: 8 %
> Rohfaser: 4 %
> NfE: 52 %
> ...





> σύνθεση:Αυγό μπισκότο, αποξηραμένα έντομα, δεξτρόζη, ο Νίγηρας, το πίτουρο σιταριού, βιταμίνη premix, μέταλλα κ.λπ.
> συστατικά:
> Νερό: 8%
> Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη: 18%
> Ακατέργαστη τέφρα: 10%
> Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες: 8%
> Ακατέργαστες ινώδεις ουσίες: 4%
> ΚΣΚ: 52%
> Σύνθεση και συστατικά μπορεί να υπόκειται σε διακυμάνσεις πρώτων υλών.



για την ιδια αυγοτροφη η συσταση στη δικια σου σελιδα που μου στειλες







> *Zusammensetzung: Bäckereierzeugnisse, Nüsse, Getreide, pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse, Mineralstoffe, Insekten, Saaten, Zucker, Vogelkohle, Eipulver*





> Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας, ξηροί καρποί, σπόροι, φυτικά υποπροϊόντα, τα ορυκτά, τα έντομα, σπόρους, ζάχαρη, άνθρακας πουλί, σκόνη αυγού



σε αλλη σελιδα αυτο




> Eibisquit, Zwieback, Trockenei, Trockenhefe, Blutmehl, Traubenzucker, Holzkohle, Futterkalk, Knochenmehl, Negersaat, getrocknete Insekten etc.





> Μπισκότα, μπισκότα, αφυδατωμένο αυγό, αποξηραμένη μαγιά, γεύμα αίματος, δεξτρόζη, κάρβουνο, ασβέστη ζωοτροφών, οστεάλευρα, Νίγηρας, αποξηραμένα έντομα κ.λπ.




Περι συστασης υλικων δεν σχολιαζω γιατι ηδη απο καιρο εχω γινει γραφικος ... το μονο που θα παραθεσω ειναι κειμενο απο την περιγραφη της αυγοτροφης στη σελιδα που την εμπορευεται  


> Σύνθεση και συστατικά μπορεί να υπόκειται σε διακυμάνσεις πρώτων υλών


Θυμιζω οτι η εταιρια στο εξωτερικο και ειδικα στα εντομοφαγα ειναι η πλεον γνωστη  .Παρολα αυτα ενω εκεινη θεωρητικα κατασκευαζει ολα τα συστατικα της τροφης , δυσκολευεται να βρει πρωτες υλες ιδιες ... ο νοων νοειτω 


Ομως αν αυτη τρωνε τα πουλια , να την δωσεις .Αν τελικα εχει 18 % πρωτεινη  (δεν βρηκα σε αλλη σελιδα συσταση ) με προσθηκη αυγου ειναι μια χαρα 

Επισης αν εχεις ποσοτητα απο τη συνταγη που εφτιαξες ,αν αναμιξεις στο μουλτι μιση ποσοτητα απο αυτη και μιση απο την ετοιμη ,θα φτιαξεις ενα μιγμα με 23 % πρωτεινη και αρκετα καλη υφη (και χωρις αυγο )

----------


## Kostas Angelo

αυτή κύριε Δημήτρη είναι η κόκκινη.όμως λογικά τα συστατικά θα είναι τα ίδια.

Λόγω του ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι τις έτοιμες για την ποιότητα των υλών τους γι αυτό αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μόνος μου αλλά μου βγήκε πολύ λασπερή.
Αλλά και σκέτο αυγό που προσπάθησα να τους δώσω πάλι δεν το ακουμπήσανε.Μόνο τη μείξη της αυγοτροφής του claus με αυγό φάγανε.
Σκέφτομαι αργότερα για την προετοιμασία να προσθέσω λίγη γύρη και λίγο ηλιέλαιο με θυμάρι ,ρίγανη ,τσουκνίδα και κινόα.
Θα δοκιμάσω και μείξη με την δικιά σας αυγοτροφή και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Κωστα αυτη η αυγοτροφη, εχει καποιο αρωμα πχ πορτοκαλιου?

----------


## Kostas Angelo

όχι Κώστα. μου θυμίζει αρκετά αποξηραμένα έντομα η μυρωδιά της(περιέχει ένα ποσοστό).

----------


## jk21

λαθος φωτο ανεβασα αν εκεινη ειναι κοκκινη 

η φωτο που αντιστοιχει στην αναλυτικη συνθεση ειναι αυτη ,οποτε τα στοιχεια ειναι οκ





η αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξες ετσι ειναι κρεμωδη .Αν κολλουσε πολυ ισως ηθελε λιγο σφιξιμο επιπλεον .Υπαρχει και αυτη  *Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*

που με λιγα αυγα επιπλεον ταιζει επαρκεστατα νεοσσους καρδερινας και κανει για προετοιμασια και ετσι οπως ειναι  ,αν θες καποια στιγμη να πειραματιστεις ,αλλα αφου εχεις παρει ηδη αυτη της claus και εχει αποδοχη , πιστευω με εξτρα αυγο οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο (να μην λασπωσει και δεν την τρωνε ) θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου .Οπως και πολλοι αλλοι που δινουν ετοιμη ... αφου ζουνε τα πουλια ,καλες ειναι  και ασε εμενα να λεω   :wink:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δοκιμασε καποια ποιο απλη συνταγη για αυγοτροφη η αυγοψωμο. μεχρι να βρεις αυτην με την καλυτερη αποδοχη. δοκιμασε και mealworms. ισως τα γαρδελια σου να ειχαν τετοια διατροφη και γι'αυτο δεν τρωνε το αυγο.

----------


## jk21

> όχι Κώστα. μου θυμίζει αρκετά αποξηραμένα έντομα η μυρωδιά της(περιέχει ένα ποσοστό).


αυτο αρχιζει να με κανει να μην ειμαι θετικος και τοσο στο να την δινεις ακομα και αν ειναι αποδεκτη ... αν και δεν νομιζω η claus να βαζει οτι να ναι ... μακρια απο αποξηραμενα εντομα

εντομα μονο τα *κατεψυγμενα* της top incect ή αλλης γνωστης εταιριας

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Κώστα ο αρσενικός σίγουρα μέχρι πριν από 3 μήνες που τον πήρα από τον εκτροφέα έτρωγε σκουλήκι.Είδα τον εκτροφέα να το ταΐζει .Αλλά θεώρησα ότι αυτή την περίοδο είναι υπερβολικό να δίνω σκουλήκι.Η θυληκιά πέρυσι έφαγε αυγό ,αυγοτροφή κάθε είδους και σκουλήκι μόνο όταν σκάσανε οι νεοσσοί από τα αυγά.Πρίν δεν ακούμπησε τίποτα από όλα αυτά.

Κύριε Δημήτρη ναι αυτή είναι η συσκευασία..Σαφώς και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω την δικιά σας συνταγή.Θα πειραματιστώ όπως είπατε.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν το θηλυκο τρωει αυγο και αυγοτροφη οταν ειναι να ταισει μικρα εισαι καλυμενος. αμα ο αρσενικος βοηθαει στο ταισμα ας τον να ταιζει μονο σπορια και σκουληκι. στην προετοιμασια τα εχεις μαζι η χωρια?

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αυτη που σου ειπα ειναι αλλη συνταγη .Επισης αν θες μπορεις να δοκιμασεις την αλλη που εκανες και να την αναμιγνυεις μιση μιση με καλαμποκαλευρο ή σιταλευρο ή σιμιγδαλι ή πολεντα (αν βρισκεις φθηνη τοτε πολεντα ) και θα παιρνει μια αφρατη υφη οπως η μιξη ετοιμης και αυγου 

Σε καθε περιπτωση να εχεις σταθεροποιησει τι θελουν τα πουλια ,πριν ξεκινησουν να ταιζουν 

Σκουληκι πραγματι μπορει να μην δινουν καθολου και οταν βγουνε μικρα να το λιανιζουν .Αν το δοκιμασουν δεν θα σταματανε μετα .... ατακα αλλουνου ... 

και αν ξεκινησεις φετος αναπαραγωγη ,να μαθεις να ετοιμαζεις φυτρα !! ειδικα στο ταισμα απο μια μερα και μετα ειναι σημαντικοτατα

----------


## Kostas Angelo

> αν το θηλυκο τρωει αυγο και αυγοτροφη οταν ειναι να ταισει μικρα εισαι καλυμενος. αμα ο αρσενικος βοηθαει στο ταισμα ας τον να ταιζει μονο σπορια και σκουληκι. στην προετοιμασια τα εχεις μαζι η χωρια?


δεν γνωρίζω άν θα βοηθήσει στο τάισμα γιατί είναι πουλί του '15.Γνωρίζω όμως πως και οι δύο του γονείς τάιζαν.Μαζί τα έχω σε 90άρα κλούβα με χώρισμα.




> Κωστα αυτη που σου ειπα ειναι αλλη συνταγη .Επισης αν θες μπορεις να δοκιμασεις την αλλη που εκανες και να την αναμιγνυεις μιση μιση με καλαμποκαλευρο ή σιταλευρο ή σιμιγδαλι ή πολεντα (αν βρισκεις φθηνη τοτε πολεντα ) και θα παιρνει μια αφρατη υφη οπως η μιξη ετοιμης και αυγου 
> 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση να εχεις σταθεροποιησει τι θελουν τα πουλια ,πριν ξεκινησουν να ταιζουν 
> 
> Σκουληκι πραγματι μπορει να μην δινουν καθολου και οταν βγουνε μικρα να το λιανιζουν .Αν το δοκιμασουν δεν θα σταματανε μετα .... ατακα αλλουνου ... 
> 
> και αν ξεκινησεις φετος αναπαραγωγη ,να μαθεις να ετοιμαζεις φυτρα !! ειδικα στο ταισμα απο μια μερα και μετα ειναι σημαντικοτατα


Η θυληκιά δοκίμασε INSECT PATE πέρισυ επίσης όταν έπρεπε να ταίσει.Έχω ξεκινήσει από πέρισυ αναπαραγωγές κύριε Δημήτρη και τα Φύτρα 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα βρίσκονταν σε ξεχωριστή ταίστρα στο κλουβί την περίοδο της προετοιμασίας και στην περίοδο του ταίσματος καθημερινά!
Θα δοκιμάσω με πολέντα μου την έχω σπίτι και είναι και βιολογική! 

Αλήθεια,γιατί δεν πρέπει να προτιμάμε τα αποξηραμένα έντομα?

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην αν δεν υγρανθουν να αποκτησουν μια μαζα ,πως θα ξεχωρισουν τα πουλια ,το κρεας απο το δερμα; στα κανονικα σκουληκια τα πουλια πετανε το δερμα 

Δευτερον αν δεν εχουν καταψυχθει πριν την αποξηρανση τους , ειναι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι φορεις ελμινθων (παρασιτικων σκουληκιων ) και των αυγων τους 

Επισης αν δεν εισαι παρων στην επεξεργασια τους και κυριως στην παραγωγη τους  ,δεν ξερεις με τι εχουν ταιστει και τι μυκοτοξινες υπηρχαν στην τροφη τους και η εικονα τους δεν σου εξασφαλιζει οτι ζεματιστηκαν ζωντανα και μετα αποξηρανθηκανε ή αποξηρανθηκανε ηδη νεκρα 

Στα κατεψυγμενα οταν τα δεις πως ειναι σαν ζωντανα μολις ξεπαγωνουν καταλαβαινεις και σε τι κατασταση ηταν κατα το παγωμα τους , ενω τα αυγα των ελμινθων και να υπηρχανε παγωνουν και δεν εκκολαπτονται 

Δεν σου λεω οτι σιγουρα θα εχουν προβλημα ,αλλα σου επισημαινω τον κινδυνο

----------


## Kostas Angelo

δεν γνώριζα τίποτα από αυτά!!Και τώρα με προβληματίσατε και για την Claus επειδή περιέχει αποξηραμένα έντομα..Θα κάνω κάποιες ακόμα δοκιμές με δικές σας συνταγές και μόνο άν δεν έχει καμία από αυτές αποδοχή θα συνεχίσω με Claus και αυγό..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## jk21

Η CLAUS ειναι ισως η πιο γνωστη εταιρια στα εντομοφαγα .Πιστευω οτι θα τηρει καποια στανταρ .Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως θα σου προτεινα κατεψυγμενο 

δες και αυτη  ... *Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης*

----------


## Kostas Angelo

ευχαριστώ κύριε Δημήτρη,θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω για αποτελέσματα..

----------


## Barculli

Η εταιρεία της Claus απέχει περίπου 11 χιλιόμετρα απο εμένα...εχω πάει πριν μερικά χρόνια στην εταιρεια...και μιλάμε όλα πεντακάθαρα και αποστειρωμένα το έχυνε το εργαστήριο...έκει βάζουνε τις απομονωμένες τροφές σε τεμάχια για να ολοκληρωθεί αργότερα το ετοιμο μίγμα. Με όσους έχω μιλήσει που εκτρεφουνε εντομοφαγα πουλια μου λέγανε πως οι τροφέςτης Claus ειναι οι κάλύτερες που υπάρχουν στην ελεύθερη αγορά για εντομοφαγα πουλια.

----------

